# Diamond Pet Food Suspends Delivery of All Brands Made In the SC Plant.



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Well damn. My bags come from the Meta Missouri plant so I am ok, *but I wonder if I ought to go back to Nutrisource after this bag.
I plan to go Raw in May or June, so would it even matter?
*Sucks they can't get it right at that plant! I love how Emma is doing on the Chicken and Rice formula, but I would rather not continue to give my money to them if they can't get their sh*t straight.
Any thoughts to my question. 
The formula I feed is not affected and neither is it from the SC plant, but that pisses me off they are having another recall or whatever they want to call it. 
No my dog will not be affected by this, but again I do not want to give my money to them if they are having QC issues.
ETA: Forgot link. http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/ar...spends-delivery-of-all-brands-made-in-sc.html


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope they resolve their issues, so is only at one plant?





lovemydogsalways said:


> Well damn. My bags come from the Meta Missouri plant so I am ok, *but I wonder if I ought to go back to Nutrisource after this bag.
> I plan to go Raw in May or June, so would it even matter?
> *Sucks they can't get it right at that plant! I love how Emma is doing on the Chicken and Rice formula, but I would rather not continue to give my money to them if they can't get their sh*t straight.
> Any thoughts to my question.
> ...


How can you tell from wish plant the bag came from??


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just saw this on FB. Its really sad that there seem to be pet food recalls monthly these days...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

The Diamond Plant is only like 20 minutes from where I live...they were one of my boyfriend's clients and when he had to go there for a meeting...ugh, he would reek. He said it was really gross there...he hated it. I can remember just wanting to throw out the clothes he wore those days.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Sapphire-Light said:


> How can you tell from wish plant the bag came from??


This is what my mom feeds and she wanted me to check her bag since she's right in the middle of a bag. If you look on the back of the bag I think near the expiration date, it will say where it was manufactured at.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes Sapphire it will be on the back of the bag at the bottom. I think it is printed in bold black ink so easy to see. Hope your bags are not from there.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Admittedly, its largely my own perception and I have NOT done the appropriate investigaton into other companies and how many recalls they have...also, Diamond, by its shear SIZE is gonna have more exposure to recalls than a smaller ma and pa company...

HOWEVER, I don't think I'm out of line in saying that I am leaning towards not wanting much to do with them. Right or wrong, they just make me nervous. Just too much smoke around the company over the years.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Admittedly, its largely my own perception and I have NOT done the appropriate investigaton into other companies and how many recalls they have...also, Diamond, by its shear SIZE is gonna have more exposure to recalls than a smaller ma and pa company...
> 
> HOWEVER, I don't think I'm out of line in saying that I am leaning towards not wanting much to do with them. Right or wrong, they just make me nervous. Just too much smoke around the company over the years.


Yep, simply because of their size and variety of products they are exposed to so many more risk factors and production constraints, in-house and external. You can argue that with size comes more resources to mitigate risk but in real life that argument rarely holds water.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Yes Sapphire it will be on the back of the bag at the bottom. I think it is printed in bold black ink so easy to see. Hope your bags are not from there.


I see, thanks for the info 

The bags I have is one opened of propac mini chunk and recently an aunt who lives in the states got for me a solid gold wee-bit and a small sample of natural balance ultra.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Pro-Pac is manufactured by Midwestern Pets, I think. Someone correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Yes Sapphire it will be on the back of the bag at the bottom. I think it is printed in bold black ink so easy to see. Hope your bags are not from there.


I have some samples of TOTW that the company sent me. The only thing I see on the bottom of the bag is a Missouri address. Does this mean these sample bags are ok?


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I can only find the recall for the Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice formula. Have they recalled all of their brands? If so can you provide a link to the notice.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Nadia- Sounds like yours are fine. It should say Meta, Missouri. Nlboz-They have only recalled the Naturals lamb and rice, but they are suspending production of all brands produced in the SC plant. The link is in my first post.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't trust Diamond at ALL anymore. Don't even feel comfortable feeding a food manufactured there. Too many QC issues and I don't find them to be trustworthy. I think it's terrible how so many put TOTW in the same category as foods such as Orijen.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

frogdog said:


> The Diamond Plant is only like 20 minutes from where I live...they were one of my boyfriend's clients and when he had to go there for a meeting...ugh, he would reek. He said it was really gross there...he hated it. I can remember just wanting to throw out the clothes he wore those days.


To be fair, most dog food places are going to stink terrible. I think there were MANY complaints about Champion's smelly plant.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Pro Pac (and Earthborn) are manufactured by Midwestern Pet Foods.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

If your bag was purchased in the s.c. plant it will have a. X in the product number on bottom of bag.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

meggels said:


> Pro Pac (and Earthborn) are manufactured by Midwestern Pet Foods.


That's great, what about the solid gold and natural balance? 

I was thinking in maybe we could make a sticky thread about plants, manufacturers and wish brands are made were, so when recalls happen we can track it better.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> That's great, what about the solid gold and natural balance?
> 
> I was thinking in maybe we could make a sticky thread about plants, manufacturers and wish brands are made were, so when recalls happen we can track it better.


Solid Gold and NB are manufactured at Diamond.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

On TOTW's facebook page they did a news release that says all of their foods are safe to use, but I still don't trust it even though the bag I have isn't from that plant -


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Personally only foods made at Ohio Pet Foods, Midwestern Pet Foods, Nutrisource & Fromm qualify in terms of quality for me. To bad Fromm has chosen to sell the formulas it does, it would be nice to see a 30/20 in the Gold Line. Red Paw is made at the Fromm plant though.

Nothing made in Canada does, sorry Canadian people. The Champion plant is a dump.

Both Ohio Pet & Midwestern Pet are EU Cert.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

NotAChampionFan said:


> Personally only foods made at Ohio Pet Foods, Midwestern Pet Foods, Nutrisource & Fromm qualify in terms of quality for me. To bad Fromm has chosen to sell the formulas it does, it would be nice to see a 30/20 in the Gold Line. Red Paw is made at the Fromm plant though.
> 
> Nothing made in Canada does, sorry Canadian people. The Champion plant is a dump.
> 
> Both Ohio Pet & Midwestern Pet are EU Cert.


Hah, Canada got many more small, medium and large plants you are not aware of that produce for the US, Canadian and EU markets. Elmira manufactures for Dr. Tim's, at least they used to, and that's one of your favorites I understand. Elmira manufactures a range of quality foods. Not all available south of the border.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Hah, Canada got many more small, medium and large plants you are not aware of that produce for the US, Canadian and EU markets. Elmira manufactures for Dr. Tim's, at least they used to, and that's one of your favorites I understand. Elmira manufactures a range of quality foods. Not all available south of the border.


Emira DID. Dr. Tim's moved to Ohio Pet and once he did his business grew quite fast.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

NotAChampionFan said:


> Emira DID. Dr. Tim's moved to Ohio Pet and once he did his business grew quite fast.


Ok, but the move hardly had anything to do with their sales growth in terms of quality.

Canadian companies got some of the most successful and best brands around, and sadly also produces some of the worst crap (not all Simmons products are crap but many are) for the american market at all the various Simmons plants. They scraped up the remains of Menu foods by the way. I don't know anything about the Champion plant since it's so remote from where I am.

Some other good Canadian manufacturers; Bio Biscuit, Elmira, Horizon Pet Nutrition, Nutreco Canada, Hagen Pet Foods (plant in Waverly, NY), Corey Nutrition, Spectrum Feed Services, Taplow and PLB International.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Nadia- Sounds like yours are fine. It should say Meta, Missouri. Nlboz-They have only recalled the Naturals lamb and rice, but they are suspending production of all brands produced in the SC plant. The link is in my first post.


Thanks, I saw that link, I was just thinking it would be from Diamond so I never opened it. My bad.


----------

